# More Thursday Night NFL Games In 2012



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder if Sunday Ticket prices will decrease now that there will be fewer games on Sunday?

Yeah right.... What was I thinking...:lol:

http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/goodell-announces-more-thursday-night-nfl-games-in-2012-20120203-ncx


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Actually, Sunday Ticket dropped some. It's $300 and includes the online version for 2012.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I noticed on directv when you logg in and you see the my sports tab.

there taking orders for NFL ultimate? anyone see that.


Is it early or is it for 2012? Are they taking orders for next year now?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope they get more games and better matchups.

I wonder if now Time Warner will get a deal done.

alot of TW customers will be pissed to miss alot of games now.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

NFL: $300 to see all 256 games minus blackouts and games on free tv.

MLB: $100 (MLB.TV) to see 2430 games minus blackouts and freebies.

I hadn't checked the NFL's prices in a long time - I had no idea they'd gone up that much.


----------



## Mets82 (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont know but a reason why there are Thurs. NFL games because they want to increase the programming on NFL Network. They also figure if they show games, then the cable companies will start showing NFLN.


----------

